#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Sending email via Excel sheet is done_ Now how to attach Picture or Table to that mail?

## mohandeck

I got the script to send email automatically from excel sheet.
It is covering "To", "CC", "BCC", "Subject", "Body of the mail", and "Attachment" as well.

Now I would like to add Excel Table or Graph to the same mail.
And also would like to add HTML E-mail signature which is already available in my e-mail signature list.

This would be a great help where we can save a big amount of time on this.
Send Email.xlsm

----------


## rmachbitz

export to HTML.xlsm

Look at my VBA code for my spreadsheets. Notice then when you click the button, you need to manually select the correct data you want to export to HTML in spreadsheet. For Sheet2, in Module2, my CommandButton2 has some code I would like help with.

 I would like to insert the "GES logo" into the HTML Outlook email.



```

```


I also wrote two functions in my Module2 code for Sheet2 and they are not being used. I need help with both functions. 





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 


```

```


To answer this initial thread, this code works for HTML and embedding into Outlook. Go into Outlook and insert attachment --> insert as text (in the drop down selection).

 Thank you!

----------


## rmachbitz

Send Email.xlsm

I went to this site as well...http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/div/mail4.htm

I expanded the body of your table. We just need someone to help us add the table to the BODY of the Outlook email. (not as an attachment). Also we need help embedding a picture in the BODY of Outlook.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



I'm attaching a very similar document to Post #1.

Hopefully we can get some feedback! Thanks y'all!  :Smilie:

----------


## mohandeck

Friends... Need some help to close problem story.

Regards,
Mohan.Y

----------


## rmachbitz

You mark it as [SOLVED] --> Mark thread tools at the top of the thread.  :Smilie:

----------


## PallaviKS

Hi Mohan,

I am new to writing macro in Excel.  Could you help me.

Below are my requirements:
1. Email draft in outlook
2. Custom email ID from Excel
3. Email Message
4. Different attachment to each email

Would this be possible using VB. Please help me

Regards,
Pallavi

----------


## rmachbitz

PracticeEmail.xlsm

Look over this VBA code. If you have questions, feel free to ask. The InsertPhoto() function doesn't work. Disregard that.

Thanks!

----------


## mohandeck

Dear Pallavi,

You cannot raise questions/requests on existing thread.  Create a new thread and send me the Thread number.  I will give you answer there.

Regards,
Mohan.Y

----------


## PallaviKS

Hi Mohan,

I am not sure how to create a new thread, could you please help me.

Regards,
Pallavi

----------


## mohandeck

Checkout in your  'Private Messages' from Secondary tool bar.

----------

